# The Joker's new image: Yay or Nay?



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

This week all the Batfans over on various hardcore geek pics have been getting all worked up over this first picture of the Joker from the sequel to Batman Begins, The Dark Knight:







At first glance I thought it looked a bit crap, like someone had taken something out of a marilyn manson video or something.  But now it's grown on me.  I reckon with the added green hair and wacky clothes etc it could work pretty well.  Thoughts?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 24, 2007)

Looks like it will continue the superb realisation of the darker comics. Can't wait for this.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2007)

I likes.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> At first glance I thought it looked a bit crap, like someone had taken something out of a marilyn manson video or something.  But now it's grown on me.



Pretty much as above.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2007)

Batman sucks. 

Bring on Watchmen (which they will of course fuck up)


----------



## Dubversion (May 24, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Bring on Watchmen (which they will of course fuck up)




is that on again then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

Hmmm not sure, I liked the look of this mock up more tbh...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 24, 2007)

I'm a bit more of a traditionalist when it come to my Batman Villains so nay.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> is that on again then?



Yeah but I'm sure it's being directed by someone who's made a lot of shit, just can't remember off hand who...


----------



## Dubversion (May 24, 2007)

jesus wept - http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0811583/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> jesus wept - http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0811583/



Oh god, no...


----------



## subversplat (May 24, 2007)

Not loving it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

Hmm, according to this link, the pic may be a fake after all

http://www.totalfilm.com/movie_news/new_heath_ledger_joker_image_might_be_a_fake!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 24, 2007)

More like this please.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> jesus wept - http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0811583/



Fucking fucking fucking cuntballs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

The Doctor said:
			
		

> More like this please.



Yeah that's why I liked the one I posted, Joker should be skinny and twisted looking (don't mind him being made to look a bit more junky/goth though!) not fat (fucking Jack cuntybollox Nicholson has a lot to answer for).

Btw aint that OP pic the actor from Manhunter?


----------



## Reno (May 24, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hmmm not sure, I liked the look of this mock up more tbh...








Interesting, they took a still from the 1928 horror film The Man Who Laughs. I'd also prefer that version. I don't think the Joker has ever really been done properly. I didn't like the bloated, too old, hammy as fuck Jack Nicholson.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Btw aint that OP pic the actor from Manhunter?



Ah, maybe it is indeed a fake, then?  It's meant to be heath ledger, but i'm not sure now...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Ah, maybe it is indeed a fake, then?  It's meant to be heath ledger, but i'm not sure now...



I'm not sure tbh but on first look that's what came to mind...


----------



## bluestreak (May 24, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Interesting, they took a still from the 1928 horror film The Man Who Laughs. I'd also prefer that version. I don't think the Joker has ever really been done properly. I didn't like the bloated, too old, hammy as fuck Jack Nicholson.



i like this.  very much.

don't worry about snyder guys, no-one will ever get watchmen made.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2007)

The Doctor said:
			
		

> I'm a bit more of a traditionalist when it come to my Batman Villains so nay.



You mean thatyou like them cartooney comic book style like the camp 70's TV show?

I think the way they have done that pic is superb if you remember how he becomes the joker and why he looks as he does.

Pale skin because of chemicals have bleached the skin. Chemical burn scars around the mouth that make him look like he has a hideous manical grin no matter his mood. Yep he looks like he has been disfigured by chemicals alright, works well for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> You mean thatyou like them cartooney comic book style like the camp 70's TV show?
> 
> I think the way they have done that pic is superb if you remember how he becomes the joker and why he looks as he does.
> 
> Pale skin because of chemicals have bleached the skin. Chemical burn scars around the mouth that make him look like he has a hideous manical grin no matter his mood. Yep he looks like he has been disfigured by chemicals alright, works well for me.



Yeah but he's still too fat!


----------



## Idaho (May 24, 2007)

Echoing comments I just made on the Northern Lights thread. Why do people want Watchmen to be turned into a watered down shit 2hour film. Alan Moore is a comic's genius, but the adaptations to film have been utter shit. Just sit down with the comics and spend those two hours as they should be spent.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah but he's still too fat!



Maybe it's just the pic?  Heath Ledger isn't particularly fat IIRC...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just the pic?  Heath Ledger isn't particularly fat IIRC...



Alright, I'm being unfair and fat aint the right term (was surprised I didn't get jumped on by the U75 moral police tbh  ), the bone structure is all wrong. Dunno why by a broad faced Joker just doesn't look right to me...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

True...

It's a shame Richard E Grant isn't 20 years younger, cos he would have made a near-perfect Joker facially.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> It's a shame Richard E Grant isn't 20 years younger, cos he would have made a near-perfect Joker facially.



Yeah!  

Although with make up he could still probably pull it off...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

Yep,






It's hard to think of anyone with a more jokerish face...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yep,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who can we lobby!?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

A bit late for that 

I remember all the hardcore fans were lobbying for that guy who played marty's dad in back to the future.  I guess cos Richard E grant is british, and probably pretty much unknown in the US, they forgot to think of him...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> A bit late for that
> 
> I remember all the hardcore fans were lobbying for that guy who played marty's dad in back to the future.  I guess cos Richard E grant is british, and probably pretty much unknown in the US, they forgot to think of him...



Oh yeah he wouldn't be too bad either...ah well BB was excellent so this is minor detail, as long as the character isn't Jack 'I'm being paid so much for this I might as well take the piss' Nicholson like...


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Echoing comments I just made on the Northern Lights thread. Why do people want Watchmen to be turned into a watered down shit 2hour film. Alan Moore is a comic's genius, but the adaptations to film have been utter shit. Just sit down with the comics and spend those two hours as they should be spent.



Well yeah. I don't want them to make a film of Watchmen. I don't want anyone to. But if it's going to happen, at least try and get the very best talent involved so that whatever I see of it doesn't grate across my mind's eye too painfully.


----------



## Reno (May 24, 2007)

Watchmen is currently in pre-production, it should be out next year.


----------



## Dubversion (May 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Well yeah. I don't want them to make a film of Watchmen. I don't want anyone to. But if it's going to happen, at least try and get the very best talent involved so that whatever I see of it doesn't grate across my mind's eye too painfully.




exactly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Well yeah. I don't want them to make a film of Watchmen. I don't want anyone to. But if it's going to happen, at least try and get the very best talent involved so that whatever I see of it doesn't grate across my mind's eye too painfully.



I’d prefer it left as a comic tbh than made into a heavily edited down film. I really can’t see how they’re going to turn something like the Watchmen into a two hour movie. It’d be far better suited as a TV series (in a way Lost reminds of it in places) with each episode covering one or two of the chapters…

Hmmmm, maybe this really should be a thread in its own right?


----------



## Flashman (May 24, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, maybe this really should be a thread in its own right?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

>


----------



## Flashman (May 24, 2007)

Apropos, there are rumours afoot that Keanu is going to play Dr Manhattan. 

Lol.

Jude Law as Veidt is the other one, I don't like him particularly but he's the type who'd suit the role.


----------



## Flashman (May 24, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

>



 

Just being silly. Can a chap not be silly for the sake of sillyness?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Just being silly. Can a chap not be silly for the sake of sillyness?



Oh right, I can't see the image you're posting...


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I’d prefer it left as a comic tbh than made into a heavily edited down film. I really can’t see how they’re going to turn something like the Watchmen into a two hour movie. It’d be far better suited as a TV series (in a way Lost reminds of it in places) with each episode covering one or two of the chapters…



I agree. My ultimate ideal would be for them to leave it the fuck alone - just because they can, doesn't mean that they should, after all. Besides, a well crafted comic is cinematic enough IMO.


----------



## Idaho (May 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Well yeah. I don't want them to make a film of Watchmen. I don't want anyone to. But if it's going to happen, at least try and get the very best talent involved so that whatever I see of it doesn't grate across my mind's eye too painfully.


What did you think of V? Apart from one or two scenes that were good - the rest was like it made for an A-Level drama project.


----------



## Idaho (May 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I agree. My ultimate ideal would be for them to leave it the fuck alone - just because they can, doesn't mean that they should, after all. Besides, a well crafted comic is cinematic enough IMO.


I agree. I thought Sin City was interesting in that it took the cinematic format of comics literally. Interesting in that it showed what is powerful and innovative in comics, just comes across as cliched and a bit dull in a film.


----------



## wishface (May 24, 2007)

anyone wihtout plastic cheeks is going to be a vast improvement.

So to recap, this look sgood and thankfully no Prince soundtrack!


----------



## subversplat (May 24, 2007)

Apparently he sorts his face out (re: the joker mouth shape makeup) later in the film. He's always got the "Chelsea Smile" thing though  Pictures would have been awesome but they take that kind of thing very seriously from what I've been told.

I feel all geeky and privileged to know this stuff now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2007)

How do you know this??


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> is that on again then?



They have started. 

Did you not see the 300 trailer? At the end there is a random shot of Roastarch picking up the badge and looking at it.


----------



## subversplat (May 25, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How do you know this??


One of my mates is in the film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2007)

A major part?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2007)

http://www.superherohype.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272640


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> One of my mates is in the film.



   

Nice!


----------



## subversplat (May 25, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> A major part?


I'd hate to be the one to mess things up for them so I'll try to not to whittle it down from the thousands of other people who are in it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2007)

Is he going to get to see all the important scenes as they are filmed?  Or is it all tip-top secret?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2007)

Yeah tell us more, PM if need be!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2007)

Sort of reminiscent of the 60s joker but more menacing


----------



## wishface (May 29, 2007)

I hope he's still the clown prince of crime and not just some nutter with a The Crow fixation. (ie a goth).


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 29, 2007)

I auditioned for the new Joker part...






....but I didn't get it


----------



## Gromit (May 29, 2007)

You woz robbed SZC! You've captured the very essence of the entire part, i can sense the pain and the macvelian mischief all at once.
See the movies is all about who you know isn't it! 
You need to smooze more, get some casting couch sessions in etc. etc. and you'll be infamous in no time. Er I mean famous.


----------



## Mrs Bradley (May 31, 2007)

Well...it scares the shit out of me, so I'd give it the thumbs up...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2007)

Is purportedly a page from the script.  Dunno if true though mind you...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2007)

That seems very familar...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2007)

In that its reminiscent of batman 89 or something else?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> In that its reminiscent of batman 89 or something else?



Maybe, got this feeling a scene exactly like that is in one of the comics or graphic novels...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2007)

Yeah the 'pish posh batsy' stuff sounds very much closer to the spirit of the comics joker than anything from Batman 89.  The good thing is that nolan (and his brother, who has cowritten the script, they've got rid of the idiot goyer who was responsible for some of the clunkier bits of BB's script) is a massive fan of the comics, so we know it's in quite safe hands to be quite true to the comics and not take huge liberties (Joker killing batman's parents was just crazy in b89)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah the 'pish posh batsy' stuff sounds very much closer to the spirit of the comics joker than anything from Batman 89.  The good thing is that nolan (and his brother, who has cowritten the script, they've got rid of the idiot goyer who was responsible for some of the clunkier bits of BB's script) is a massive fan of the comics, so we know it's in quite safe hands to be quite true to the comics and not take huge liberties (Joker killing batman's parents was just crazy in b89)



Yeah I never liked that contrivance of linking the Joker and BM in that way. That's good to hear about the co-writer too!


----------



## elevendayempire (May 31, 2007)

"You and I are both one in the same"? TYPO!!!

SG


----------



## elevendayempire (May 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That seems very familar...


It's like The Killing Joke, but written by an adolescent fanboy instead of Alan Moore. Which it very probably was.

SG


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah I never liked that contrivance of linking the Joker and BM in that way. That's good to hear about the co-writer too!



Yeah goyer is starting to be notorious for bad scripts.  While Batman Begins had enough good stuff in it for his influence not tbe noticed, he also made Blade 3 into a complete travesty.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah goyer is starting to be notorious for bad scripts.  While Batman Begins had enough good stuff in it for his influence not tbe noticed, he also made Blade 3 into a complete travesty.



Oh god yeah B3 was crap (bit of a shame because number two wasn't too bad)!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2007)

Yeah i actually quite liked blade 2.  The weird megavampire things were quite well realised.  But 3 was really poor, even by mindless enjoyment stnadards...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah i actually quite liked blade 2.  The weird megavampire things were quite well realised.  But 3 was really poor, even by mindless enjoyment stnadards...



Yeah and them light grenades were great!


----------



## Stigmata (May 31, 2007)

Danny John Jules.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 17, 2007)

The new batsuit.


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 17, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> At first glance I thought it looked a bit crap, like someone had taken something out of a marilyn manson video or something.  But now it's grown on me.  I reckon with the added green hair and wacky clothes etc it could work pretty well.  Thoughts?


he looks like Gene Simmons (of KISS) with bad lipstick application.  does he have a long tongue also?   the ladies will love that!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> The new batsuit.



Nice!


----------



## nosos (Jun 17, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I auditioned for the new Joker part...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that picture is well menancing


----------



## In Bloom (Jun 17, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> It's like The Killing Joke, but written by an adolescent fanboy instead of Alan Moore. Which it very probably was.


Innit.

The dialogue's cliched and clunky as fuck, even Hollywood wouldn't put that piece of shit on the big screen.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 18, 2007)

Apparently this is the new bat-bike


----------



## The Boy (Jun 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Apparently this is the new bat-bike



Saw someone riding around Gorgie on something similar the other week.  He looked like a dick.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Apparently this is the new bat-bike



Er, not sure about that tbh. I really hope they don't get too silly with all manner of Bat machines, copters, submarines or something! It'll start to be a bit like the scissors on the bat plane in the first film...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey come on!  This is nolan! With his 'ultra realistic' approach!  It's not going to get too silly!  And it should still be allowed a certain degree of 'fun' otherwise there's no point in it being Batman!  I think he is getting the balance just right...


----------



## The Groke (Jun 18, 2007)

He should definitely have a Bat bat with which to smite his foes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 18, 2007)

Clown Car:


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 18, 2007)

This is more Batman & Robin than Dark Knight Returns  

Poll?


----------



## rhod (Jun 18, 2007)

(you heard it here first)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Hey come on!  This is nolan! With his 'ultra realistic' approach!  It's not going to get too silly!  And it should still be allowed a certain degree of 'fun' otherwise there's no point in it being Batman!  I think he is getting the balance just right...



Nope, sorry the bike looks naff. I liked Batman Begins because it was a real attempt to drop all that stupidity with the earlier films, returning to that form is one way to get me to not bother with the newer ones.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 19, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> This is more Batman & Robin than Dark Knight Returns
> 
> Poll?



Rot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 19, 2007)

They should be going for something more like this:


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 19, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry the bike looks naff. I liked Batman Begins because it was a real attempt to drop all that stupidity with the earlier films, returning to that form is one way to get me to not bother with the newer ones.



The earlier films were bad because they fucked around with the characters.  I did like Batman Returns because it is an utterly gorgeous film, possibly the most stunning-looking mainstream/action film ever.  But even the burton films fucked up in a number of ways, like the really crap depiction of jim gordon (which Nolan got absolutely spot on), etc.  And let's not even mention the fucking nipples on the batsuit in batman and robin, the camp bits, the bat credit card, etc.

There's nothing innately wrong with batman having a bike/plane/helicopter.  It was all the other stuff which was wrong.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> There's nothing innately wrong with batman having a bike/plane/helicopter.  It was all the other stuff which was wrong.



 

 

No no no! They were part of the problem too!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm.  I'm sure it will be done well.  Nolan is a class director.  Fear not


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 21, 2007)

i think the new batbike is


----------



## Gromit (Jun 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> No no no! They were part of the problem too!



Blame Star Wars. Merchandising  rights = Big money. The more things you can squeeze into a film that can then be made into toys the better. Kids and grown up kids will buy them all. Its the ultimate in product placement.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Apparently this is the new bat-bike



hummm


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 21, 2007)

am i not right in thinking that in the comics and the the tv series there was always a batbike , so why wouldnt they include it in the film as its all part of the mythology ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2007)

There are a lot of comics and various interpretations....I don't remember a bike featuring prominently, besides they don't have to take everything from the comics...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm fairly certain this film is going to rock.  Whoever it was who compared it to Batman and Robin needs to get a grip.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the new bike looks much cooler in action:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2007)

It looks like its a lego toy...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 22, 2007)

I think it looks cool...

Hey, do you reckon we can keep this thread going til the film comes out?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Hey, do you reckon we can keep this thread going til the film comes out?



Easily. I started one about the first film a full year before it was released and it was used after by people who'd seen it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, yes, so I recall. As Angry Idiot?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 22, 2007)

Some good reading from superherohype



> Man, I met all of them last night ... AGAIN. I was the only one who noticed Nathan Crowley. He stood and talked to me for awhile. Apparently he thaught I was working on the set. He asked me where he was supposed to go, lol. We talked about the bat-pod and things like that. And I gave him much respect. Then I ran into Buster Reeves (Batman's stunt double), talked about keysi and the manueverability of the new cowl. He also said he'll be taking a dive off the building as Batman in the coming days, and he told me to come back and see him.
> I managed to park my car next to 5 batmobiles. The fellas told me they are going to completely destroy two of them, and another one is used for driving, while two others are being used for a ramp jump.
> Quote:
> Met Cillian Murphy with my friend. We gave him kudos and said thanks for coming back. He replied with "cheers" and then signed an autograph for my friend. BTW, he had fear gas residue on his suit, and had a huge bruise on his cheek bone. I don't know if it was from the scene, or if it was real.
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, so I recall. As Angry Idiot?



Yup.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd rather have had a batman film with bane in it to make up for the bollocks of batman and robin where he was used as a bit part henchman for poison ivy and killed by robin and batgirl ( like that would happen)


----------



## Ranu (Aug 1, 2007)

New pic released the other day


----------



## Balbi (Aug 1, 2007)

That's got to be a joke, who the fuck threatens someone with a potato peeler


----------



## madboy23 (Aug 2, 2007)

Gordon Ramsey is the joker


----------



## elevendayempire (Aug 17, 2007)

Loads of new pics up here:

http://www.filmschoolrejects.com/images/dark_knight_pics.jpg

Warner Bros will probably have their lawyers remove 'em sharpish, though, so grab them while they're hot!

SG


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2007)

Teaser here:


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> That's got to be a joke, who the fuck threatens someone with a potato peeler



Thats hole isn't for peeling spuds its for blood channeling. 
Means that the knife has been designed specifically for combat. 

I won't go into the advantages of that feature as I'll sound like a scary serial killer who knows way too much about melee weapons. Too late?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2007)

Does look as if stylistically it's mirroring nicholson but younger though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2007)

Then there's this one of him apparently fighting Batman


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2007)

They destroyed an actual building to make the film:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> They destroyed an actual building to make the film:




Didn't they do this in one of the Lethal Weapon films too?


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Aug 31, 2007)

that would be great, but Jack Nicolson should still play him


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> They destroyed an actual building to make the film:


 
I like the fact that in ConAir they blew up an actual casino.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2007)

DUMBO.66 said:
			
		

> that would be great, but Jack Nicolson should still play him



what???

have you ever read a comic???


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 2, 2007)

Agreed, much as I like Jack Nicholson, in that film he just played himself.  It was so far from the comics as to be untrue...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 2, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> what???
> 
> have you ever read a comic???



Innit.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 4, 2007)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/video/videoplayer/0,,30000-1282084,.html

building being blown up for Batman

from a different angle than above linK!


----------



## Maltin (Sep 8, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Teaser here:


Higher quality version now available.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/thedarkknight/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 30, 2007)

Michael Caine on the new joker:




			
				michael caine said:
			
		

> "I didn't see him for rehearsal and when he came out of the lift he was so incredible I forgot my lines. He frightened the life out of me.
> 
> I'd never met him before. He's a lovely guy and his Joker is going to be a hell of a revelation in this picture."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.thelondonpaper.com/cs/Sa...149322813?packedargs=suffix=ArticleController


----------



## brixtonvilla (Oct 12, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> http://www.thelondonpaper.com/cs/Sa...149322813?packedargs=suffix=ArticleController



Battersea Power Station's in it? Cooooool.


----------



## wishface (Oct 12, 2007)

"what's that? kill them all? Oh Anton, you're a vicious bastard, and I'm glad you're dead!"

Wouldn't it have just been peachy if they could have got Mark Hammill to play the J man.


----------



## subversplat (Oct 13, 2007)

My fucking jammy mate was at Battersea today filming this _again_


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 13, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> My fucking jammy mate was at Battersea today filming this _again_



Has he seen the Joker?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2007)

Interestingly, the IMAX version of I Am Legend, apparently, will have a 7 minute thing attached which isn't a trailer for TDK, but a completely separate 'prologue', i.e. it will show the Joker but won't 'spoil' the film as such as none of it will be in the actual cinema film of TDK.  If I'm right, that has never been tried before with a film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2007)

Now is that, or is that not, to coin a phrase used by balbi on another thread, 'made of win'?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 1, 2007)

I for one am very much looking forward to this.


However I am also very much looking forward to Iron Man, so I am not sure if my opinion counts for much.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2007)

This thing's going to be awesome.

Maggie Gyllenhall as well


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I for one am very much looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> However I am also very much looking forward to Iron Man, so I am not sure if my opinion counts for much.



Iron Man looks like another Fantastic Four type film.

This will be different gravy...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 1, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Iron Man looks like another Fantastic Four type film.



I disagree - with Jon Favereau at the helm and Robert Downey Jr in the lead, I reckon it will be big, good fun.


Unlike the FF4 movies, the watching of which was akin to tertiary syphilis.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Now is that, or is that not, to coin a phrase used by balbi on another thread, 'made of win'?



It would be if I could see that image!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2007)

Weird.  Hold on


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2007)

Much better! Can't wait for this film!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 1, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That seems very familar...


they are lines taken straight from arkham aren't they ?


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 1, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I didn't like the bloated, too old, hammy as fuck Jack Nicholson.



Jack Nicholson with a beatbox on his shoulder, poncing around spraypainting the walls like a camp audition for PE's 'Security of the First World' - now that was some scary shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I disagree - with Jon Favereau at the helm and Robert Downey Jr in the lead, I reckon it will be big, good fun.
> 
> Unlike the FF4 movies, the watching of which was akin to tertiary syphilis.



Perhaps you are right. As you say, the F4 films were just bad bad films, rather than good bad films.  Let's hope Ironman is a good bit of popcorn entertainment.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Augie March (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Balbi (Nov 27, 2007)

In the words of Eric Cartman "YES, YES, YEEEEEEESSS!"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2007)

Wooo fuck Jack Nicholson's version right in the eye!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 27, 2007)

The only remaining disappointment (from a 'true to the comics' POV) is that he appears not to have always-white skin (he uses makeup).  But that's relatively minor if all other aspects are spot on...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2007)

http://movieblog.ugo.com/index.php/...es_of_the_dark_knight_debuted_on_imax_in_nyc/


----------



## Balbi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooooh


----------



## subversplat (Dec 5, 2007)

Wicked


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG  I just had a little shiver reading that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 6, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks they missed a trick not casting Hilary Swank?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2007)

The less I have to look at her gigantic horsey teeth, the better tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2007)

Am I the only person who thought Jack's Joker was shit?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who thought Jack's Joker was shit?



No. It was and still is utterly shite. Worst casting decision ever.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 6, 2007)

Jack over-acted and hammed is way through it, he never really gave much depth to the character. I'm betting that Ledger's Joker will not be going the same way, at least not visually anyway.

Looking very dark and twisted indeed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 6, 2007)

I liked Jack's Joker a lot at the time.  But then I was 14. He basically just played Jack.  I think this will be tons better and truer to the comics :cooL:


----------



## g force (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah at the time the pantomime villain seemed cool, only later did I realise they'd invented a back story given him a name etc. I'm def coming at this film as a fan of "The Killing Joke" so the darker the better really.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 6, 2007)

Meanwhile, in a parallel universe...



> He was briefly considered for the role of The Joker by Tim Burton and Sam Hamm for 1989's Batman. Hamm recalls "David Bowie would be kind of neat because he's very funny when he does sinister roles". The role ended up going to Jack Nicholson.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bowie

Now that would've been an interesting casting choice.


----------



## g force (Dec 6, 2007)

Certainly would...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2007)

Would've been better than Jack...


----------



## subversplat (Dec 6, 2007)

I hereby want to change my vote to "yay"

I didn't like the first myspaceemopix, but now it all looks cool.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah - why isn't there a 'change vote' option?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2007)

Very very sketchy cinema-recorded trailer here

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ylGUNzoz8cE


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2007)

apparently there will be a prologue telling the jokers origins before the start of ' I am Legend ' whenit comes out in Jan


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2007)

That's with the IMAX version.  The normal I Am Legend will only have the normal trailer (that I posted above)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2007)

oh right , looks like im off to the Imax then 
but that trailer looked pretty good


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2007)

Would you have changed 'nay' to 'yay' if you had seen that to start with?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2007)

That's a fucking cool trailer! Must admit though, still not convinced by the bike but I can live with it if the film is as good as advertised...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2007)

proper trailer now up at http://atasteforthetheatrical.com/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2007)

Exceeellent!


----------



## g force (Dec 17, 2007)

The bike is utter gash it really is. Liking the Joker though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah I'm still not convinced by the bike either...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2007)

I like it


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2007)

Replacing fembot Katie Holmes with the lovely Maggie Gyllenhaal looks like a good move.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Dec 23, 2007)

seems a bit emo imo...but  nonetheless


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 23, 2007)

Rainingstairs said:
			
		

> seems a bit emo imo...but  nonetheless



What, the new trailer or the original pic?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2008)

That's fucking great!


----------



## wishface (Jan 12, 2008)

he sounds like a redneck!

where's mark hamill when you need him


----------



## Balbi (Jan 22, 2008)

ARSE  

Who'll replace him in 3?


----------



## Augie March (Jan 22, 2008)

It looked like he was going to be the definitive Joker too. Shame.


----------



## wishface (Jan 22, 2008)

Can they not just do a different villain in 3? I always liked the Riddler (Frank Gorshin was perfect as the giggling puzzlesmith in the tv show).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 22, 2008)

Augie March said:
			
		

> It looked like he was going to be the definitive Joker too. Shame.



Innit.  curse of the crow I reckon....


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 22, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

>



At about 1 minute 30 seconds Morgan Freeman seems to speak.

(btw Crow...I was thinking that)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 22, 2008)

It's quite eerie IMO... The resemblance between this joker and the crow as a character.  Still, at least he didn't die on set, that would have been *too* freaky...

superherohype isn't loading at all right now...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2008)

Something I've just been thinking about is if they decide not to cast him for the near future it could be a very long time before we see the character back on the big screen. The last time was Jack in Batman and that was (quite shocking in how fast time flies!) 19 years ago...

I really hope we don't have to wait another 19 for the character to make it back (especially as we now an excellent director for the franchise).


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks great. Bet he is fanfukntastic in this role too.


----------



## g force (Jan 23, 2008)

wishface said:
			
		

> Can they not just do a different villain in 3? I always liked the Riddler (Frank Gorshin was perfect as the giggling puzzlesmith in the tv show).



I thought Nolan famously disliked the Penguin and Riddler characters and wanted a story arc involving Two Face instead?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2008)

i think they will still release it and it will break all box office records.....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 23, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> i think they will still release it and it will break all box office records.....



They will release it without any doubt IMO.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 23, 2008)

g force said:
			
		

> I thought Nolan famously disliked the Penguin and Riddler characters and wanted a story arc involving Two Face instead?



Yeah, AFAIK two face will be introduced in this film and then the third film will centre around him...


----------



## Augie March (Jan 23, 2008)

I tell you what though, if you're an actor who dies, then what a fucking fantastic last role to have as your epitaph.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah, AFAIK two face will be introduced in this film and then the third film will centre around him...


But the third film _is_ supposed to feature the Joker prominently. Which is a bit of a sod. I mean, what young actor is going to be willing to step into Ledger's shoes? They'd need a real chameleon like Depp (who's probably too old to credibly take on the role). But honestly, I could see Bale and Nolan walking away from the films in the wake of this...


----------



## g force (Jan 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah, AFAIK two face will be introduced in this film and then the third film will centre around him...



Yeah what I heard is the "Accident" to Dent happens near the end of TDK to set up #3 and make that film more political because you also have the rise of Commissioner Gordon. 

Hell if they want the Joker i'd go with Hamill.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 23, 2008)

g force said:
			
		

> Yeah what I heard is the "Accident" to Dent happens near the end of TDK to set up #3 and make that film more political because you also have the rise of Commissioner Gordon.
> 
> Hell if they want the Joker i'd go with Hamill.


...you want the Joker to age from 28 to north of 50 between films?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2008)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> ...you want the Joker to age from 28 to north of 50 between films?


You never heard of make up? Hell if they can get Harrison Ford, a man in his mid 60s to play a 40 something Indiana Jones, then why couldn't Hamil work as the joker?


----------



## Augie March (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd very much doubt they'd cast a new Joker just out of respect and I couldn't imagine any actor would want the job if Ledger is as good as word-of-mouth is suggesting he is. 

I imagine if the Joker was due to be a part of the third film (if there is going to be one) then there'll be some re-shooting made to The Dark Knight that writes the character out.


----------



## g force (Jan 23, 2008)

Or a new story of a new Joker who's a copycat...happened in one version of the comics.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 23, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You never heard of make up? Hell if they can get Harrison Ford, a man in his mid 60s to play a 40 something Indiana Jones, then why couldn't Hamil work as the joker?


Because they're not. Harrison Ford's playing a 60something Indy in the new film.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 23, 2008)

Film 3 should be about King Tut.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 23, 2008)

g force said:
			
		

> Or a new story of a new Joker who's a copycat...happened in one version of the comics.



Hmm. I'd always hoped they'd use the Azrael storyline, with the replacement Batman, in the third film.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2008)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Because they're not. Harrison Ford's playing a 60something Indy in the new film.



He is? I thought the film was set in the early 50s barely 10 years after the originals in which I thought the character was in his 30s?


----------



## wishface (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd settle for a decent Mr Freeze, not an austrian in a fridge with the acting chops of a cannister of nitrogen.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 23, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> He is? I thought the film was set in the early 50s barely 10 years after the originals in which I thought the character was in his 30s?


Harrison Ford was 39 when Raiders was made, and it's set in 1936. Now, Indy's age is a bit mutable, 'cause Temple is set a year _earlier_, but assuming his age in Raiders is the same as Harrison Ford's age when filming... the new film's set in 1957, 21 years later - which makes Indy 60 years old in the new film. Which is five years younger than Harrison Ford is now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2008)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Harrison Ford was 39 when Raiders was made, and it's set in 1936. Now, Indy's age is a bit mutable, 'cause Temple is set a year _earlier_, but the new film's set in 1957, 21 years later - which makes Indy 60 years old in the new film. Which is five years younger than Harrison Ford is now.



Oh right, I stand corrected I thought the character was in his early 30s in Raiders. But anyway my main point about make up still stands.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyway, spare a thought for the Warner Brothers marketing department. Their campaign for The Dark Knight is properly buggered now:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2008)

I read in an interview in 'empire 'that nolan didnt even originally want to make a sequel , and the last scenen of batman beigns was just there to heighten the excitement at end of the film , so the chance of a third after this ?  i dunno!!

anyway back to this , the dark knight was my most anticipated film for a long time ( i took no notice of BB at the beginning after the shit that was the last 2 films but went to the cinema cos i was bored and got blown away by it ) , however after this sad news its going to be a very weird experience , im still looking forward to it but knowing that one of the leads is dead is going to make it sad and a bit spooky!!!


----------



## subversplat (Jan 23, 2008)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Hmm. I'd always hoped they'd use the Azrael storyline, with the replacement Batman, in the third film.


Knightfall? With Bane and _all_ the baddies getting released. Would be a stonker 

e2a: not for #3 though - you've got to get all of the baddies _in_ Arkham before you can get them sprung.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 23, 2008)

> however after this sad news its going to be a very weird experience , im still looking forward to it but knowing that one of the leads is dead is going to make it sad and a bit spooky!!!



I think if the stories are true about Ledger battling his own demons (heroin addiction, depression, isolation), then it'll be a very eerie experience watching him play such a twisted character as the Joker. I think that many parallels will inevitably be drawn between Ledger and the role.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 23, 2008)

g force said:
			
		

> Or a new story of a new Joker who's a copycat...happened in one version of the comics.



The only drawback to this otherwise damned fine idea is that the Dark Knight features a subplot about copycat Batmans...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 23, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> I read in an interview in 'empire 'that nolan didnt even originally want to make a sequel , and the last scenen of batman beigns was just there to heighten the excitement at end of the film , so the chance of a third after this ?  i dunno!!
> 
> anyway back to this , the dark knight was my most anticipated film for a long time ( i took no notice of BB at the beginning after the shit that was the last 2 films but went to the cinema cos i was bored and got blown away by it ) , however after this sad news its going to be a very weird experience , im still looking forward to it but knowing that one of the leads is dead is going to make it sad and a bit spooky!!!



No, I remember a trilogy being discussed even before BB comes out.  what Nolan *actually* said was that while he's making one film, he completely puts any possible sequels out of mind, and only concentrates on the one he's making.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2008)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Anyway, spare a thought for the Warner Brothers marketing department. Their campaign for The Dark Knight is properly buggered now:


That's one of the best movie posters I've ever seen, fucking chilling yet twisted in an amusing kind of way. Be a real shame if they pulled it over some false sentiment, I think they should go ahead as planned.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, excellent poster.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 23, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That's one of the best movie posters I've ever seen, fucking chilling yet twisted in an amusing kind of way. Be a real shame if they pulled it over some false sentiment, I think they should go ahead as planned.



Word.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> No, I remember a trilogy being discussed even before BB comes out.  what Nolan *actually* said was that while he's making one film, he completely puts any possible sequels out of mind, and only concentrates on the one he's making.



well i can send you the article if you like ?

in last decembers empire......


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 23, 2008)

With the thread title I thought this would have descended into a Heath Ledger joke fest by now. I've been seriously misled about this internet thing.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 23, 2008)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Anyway, spare a thought for the Warner Brothers marketing department. Their campaign for The Dark Knight is properly buggered now:



That is a superb poster for the film.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 23, 2008)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Anyway, spare a thought for the Warner Brothers marketing department. Their campaign for The Dark Knight is properly buggered now:



Actually, its probably the best publicity stunt they could hope for.  Kinda fucks a sequel using the Joker though.

BTW, truely great movie poster.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 24, 2008)

To lighten the mood, another great spoof trailer:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 26, 2008)

6 min preview , cam quality but im sure you wont care 

www.movieweb.com/video/V07L13gorBJKOQ


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 7, 2008)

good article about two-face

This film is going to be teh bollocks.



> THE TWO PERFORMANCES OF TWO-FACE
> 
> We don't know much about Aaron Eckhart's performance as Harvey Dent in The Dark Knight, do we?  Let's change that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Augie March (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, judging from Eckhart's performance in 'In The Company Of Men', I think he can certainly pull off the whole Two Face, psychotic evil dual personality thing.

And yes, the film does indeed appear like it'll be teh bollocks. 

Can't. Fucking. Wait.


----------



## wishface (Mar 8, 2008)

Two face is in the film?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2008)

wishface said:


> Two face is in the film?



Indeed, and Nolan has said that the 'spine' of the film is around dent/two-face.  Joker is merely the nutter committing carnage.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds like we've got ourselves an intelligent/well-worked superhero film for once rather than the generic stuff that's been being pumped out of late...


----------



## wishface (Mar 9, 2008)

Aside from the mess they made of the F4 and the Superman movie they've all been fairly decent. Even Ghost Rider was fun, and I liked Hulk (though the end battle was...bizarre).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah I guess I was thinking of stuff like Spiderman 3, X men 3 (fairly disappointing after 1 and 2) and Blade 3.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 9, 2008)

wishface said:


> and I liked Hulk (though the end battle was...bizarre).



I had a lot of time for that film, it had a lot of very interesting psychological moments and the end batle was a brillaint oedipal nightmare. Pretty deep for a superhero film. 

The sequel out this year sounds like it could be a lot of fun, but more action than insight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2008)

wishface said:


> Aside from the mess they made of the F4 and the Superman movie they've all been fairly decent. Even Ghost Rider was fun, and I liked Hulk (though the end battle was...bizarre).



I liked Superman Returns, Ghost Rider was idiotically shite beyond belief.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2008)

I didn't get into S.R.  I turned it off after 30 minutes - and I very rarely do that.  It wasn't so much bad as just fucking dull, which a superhero film should definitely not be.

Hulk was also quite dull.  Thing is batman begins got accused of that too, but IMO it wasn't at all.


----------



## wishface (Mar 10, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah I guess I was thinking of stuff like Spiderman 3, X men 3 (fairly disappointing after 1 and 2) and Blade 3.


Not seen Blade 3, but I liked Spiderman 3 and X Men 3 - despite their faults. It's always the case that part the third isn't as good. But those were enjoyable films and didn't drag.


----------



## wishface (Mar 10, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I liked Superman Returns, Ghost Rider was idiotically shite beyond belief.


Ghost Rider was just fun (except for Eve Mendes, who cannot under any circumstances, act).

Superman Returns had NO story and the most stupidly thought at villainous scheme I could ever imagine. It was such a royal letdown.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 19, 2008)

Bale more or less says he would do a 3rd if Nolan was involved:

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20184780,00.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2008)

wishface said:


> Ghost Rider was just fun (except for Eve Mendes, who cannot under any circumstances, act).
> 
> Superman Returns had NO story and the most stupidly thought at villainous scheme I could ever imagine. It was such a royal letdown.



Er Superman had a story, weren't you paying attention?  Ghost Rider was terrible utterly terrible, I've yet to meet a person who didn't think it was nothing but pure shite!


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 20, 2008)

Superman 3 was bold, beautiful and iconic. Close to the spirit of the first two films. Granted, it's pace was... measured but that was the beauty of the piece. Allowed you get a feel for the character - and the focus on him being some kind of messiah was well portrayed. Miles better than the mess that was Spiderman 3. That's what happens when you have too many villains. I hope TDK will be more X-Men 2 than Batman & Robin...


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2008)

jer said:


> Superman 3 was bold, beautiful and iconic. Close to the spirit of the first two films. Granted, it's pace was... measured but that was the beauty of the piece. Allowed you get a feel for the character - and the focus on him being some kind of messiah was well portrayed.



Plus, Richard Pryor was a delight as the hapless Gus Gorman


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 20, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Plus, Richard Pryor was a delight as the hapless Gus Gorman



Goshdarnit, I meant Superman Returns.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2008)

If TDK is even a thousand miles near being as bad as Batman and Robin, I will personally sign up to the Mick Hucknall fan club.

Only flaw with TDK is the 'too many villains' thing - Scarecrow's back, Joker's in it, and Two Face, but from what I've read about the plot, it's going to be much much better than the likes of Spiderman 3.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2008)

jer said:


> Goshdarnit, I meant Superman Returns.



hehe


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2008)

jer said:


> Superman 3 was bold, beautiful and iconic. Close to the spirit of the first two films. Granted, it's pace was... measured but that was the beauty of the piece. Allowed you get a feel for the character - and the focus on him being some kind of messiah was well portrayed. Miles better than the mess that was Spiderman 3. That's what happens when you have too many villains. I hope TDK will be more X-Men 2 than Batman & Robin...



Yep yep and yep. It was a little slow in the middle but it was over all easily up there with the first two (I look at them and Returns and tend to dismiss the others as stupid mistakes).


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 20, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep yep and yep. It was a little slow in the middle but it was over all easily up there with the first two (I look at them and Returns and tend to dismiss the others as stupid mistakes).



I got the box set a while back & had always avoided Superman 4 Quest for Peace. But as I now owned it, thought I'd give it a chance. Well, what a stinker. And what was the story with Lex Luthor's nephew? Rubbish from start to finish. Superman Returns has an epic feel to it and I hope Singer makes another instalment. And doesn't bail like he did on the X-Men series.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2008)

jer said:


> I got the box set a while back & had always avoided Superman 4 Quest for Peace. But as I now owned it, thought I'd give it a chance. Well, what a stinker. And what was the story with Lex Luthor's nephew? Rubbish from start to finish. Superman Returns has an epic feel to it and I hope Singer makes another instalment. And doesn't bail like he did on the X-Men series.



Yeah I got the tin boxset (being such a completist!), I hope Singer stays with it too. Last I heard the next one was going to be called Man of Steel and involve that big chunk of Kryptonite Superman threw into space (apparently it's now orbiting the Earth)...*starts googling*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh god...really haven't kept up with this. Hope to fuck this aint true.



> Depending on what week it is, and which rumor you believe, Bryan Singer has either spent the last year and a half preparing to buckle down and get to work on the sequel to _Superman Returns_, or he's continually put it off in favor of other projects. Well, now we can add a new rumor to the list: Singer won't be directing the sequel at all.
> 
> According to _Variety_'s Anne Thompson, "it is highly unlikely" that Singer will direct the Man of Steel's next big-screen adventure, and it's all but set in stone that _Justice League of America_ will reach theaters before the next standalone Superman film:
> 
> _The next Superman we will see on the big screen will not be Brandon Routh, but a younger Superman among a cast of youthful superheroes in The Justice League. That movie will likely not be shot, however, until after the WGA strike is resolved._


----------



## 8den (Mar 20, 2008)

I've seen some temp VFX of Two Face. 


Fucking. 

Awesome.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2008)

Apparently both Singer and Routhe will back for the Superman sequel! To not derail this thread further I've started a new one: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=244477


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2008)

8den said:


> I've seen some temp VFX of Two Face.
> 
> 
> Fucking.
> ...



Woah woah where?!%? I demand linkages!


----------



## 8den (Mar 20, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Woah woah where?!%? I demand linkages!




I didn't see it on the internet. I wasn't suppose to see it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2008)

8den said:


> I didn't see it on the internet. I wasn't suppose to see it.



Next time record with your camerphone damn you!


----------



## 8den (Mar 21, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Next time record with your camerphone damn you!



Yeah er I'm pretty sure I'd lose my job, or any hope of a job. 

Just, er trust me, er it looks excellent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2008)

8den said:


> Yeah er I'm pretty sure I'd lose my job, or any hope of a job.
> 
> Just, er trust me, er it looks excellent.



"For urban, any man would give his job"...

Yeah I know but still...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2008)

Very. Can't fucking wait for this film!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2008)

Apparently WB are cutting a couple of 'darker' scenes (including Joker pretending to be dead and being pictured in a bodybag) because some people reacted badly at an early screening

http://www.cinemablend.com/new.php?id=8453


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2008)

Ffs, let's hope they leave them in for us Brits.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2008)

Apparently the screening was in Brazil. Of all the countries to test a film out to see if it was 'too dark' for the locals


----------



## The Groke (Apr 11, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently WB are cutting a couple of 'darker' scenes (including Joker pretending to be dead and being pictured in a bodybag) because some people reacted badly at an early screening
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new.php?id=8453



One would imagine that Heath would not hae been happy about it, had he been around...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> One would imagine that Heath would not hae been happy about it, had he been around...



Exactly.


----------



## wishface (Apr 11, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently WB are cutting a couple of 'darker' scenes (including Joker pretending to be dead and being pictured in a bodybag) because some people reacted badly at an early screening
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new.php?id=8453


compared to the stuff the Joker has done in the comics over the years pretending to be dead is piss all.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2008)

wishface said:


> compared to the stuff the Joker has done in the comics over the years pretending to be dead is piss all.



Exactly - that's what I was thinking.  The film looks pretty dark, and this idea is pretty tame in the context of a lot of other modern films.  Most odd.


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 11, 2008)

They'd better not cut that fucking scene, or there will be ructions. Ledger would've wanted his full performance to be shown.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2008)

Very fucking cool poster!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2008)

Win!


----------



## vogonity (Apr 27, 2008)

That poster's wicked I can't wait for this film!


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 27, 2008)

Still such a long time to wait! *grits teeth*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 29, 2008)

Ropey version of trailer 3 up on the FB group.  Ah well, appraently the proper one will be online on Sunday.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## stargazer (May 6, 2008)

The new trailer is awesome! Damn, can't wait for it. I guess I'll have to agree that this is the most anticipated movie of the year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2008)

Dark Knight at the IMAX


----------



## The Groke (May 6, 2008)

Available officially in full HD


----------



## The Groke (May 6, 2008)

Heh - gotta love that score still.

How can just two chords be so effective and atmospheric?



Thing is, now I have a problem:

I doubt it will be until the 2nd or 3rd watching of the film that I really love it (assuming of course that it is worthy of appreciation!) as it is now too hyped in my brain and I will need to reset my expectations after an inevitably disappointing first viewing.

Mind you, it wasn't until the 2nd or 3rd time that I watched Batman Begins that I really loved it either. I had to reset my action/"Super"Hero movie filters to appreciate something in the genre that wasn't just a kerrrazy CGI fest from start to finish....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2008)

BB is definitely a grower, Swarf.  I loved it the first time, but it's also one of the films I've rewatched the most.  It's surprisingly subtle for a film of that kind, and with this having a more high profile villain, as well as the fact that Goyer hasn't been near the script (instead it's Nolan's brother, who scripted Memento and the excellent Prestige), leads me to think this is going to be superb.


----------



## becki1701 (May 6, 2008)

I think it's great!!  Going back to the dark character it was always supposed to be....rather than the glorified clown it became!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Available officially in full HD



Cheeers


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> I think it's great!!  Going back to the dark character it was always supposed to be....rather than the glorified clown it became!



I dunno.  It's arguable that this Joker actually veers quite far from the comics' one.  However, it appears to fit into Nolan's universe very well.  That's the main thing.


----------



## The Groke (May 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> (instead it's Nolan's brother, who scripted Memento and the excellent Prestige), l




Oooh - this I didn't know. It makes me 


Cheers


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2008)

Indeed.  If BB had one flaw, it's with the occasional one-liners which jar with the general feel of the film.  Some of them are good (I like the "Nice coat" one, it breaks the scene up quite well) but the script could have been a bit better.


----------



## vogonity (May 6, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Available officially in full HD


Wicked!


----------



## Woollyredhat (May 6, 2008)

I like it because it's completely believable. I mean, the other Joker looks posted here, O.k they look good, but when is a psycho-path either going to care or have time for that matter of perfecting his look. This Joker's look suggests, killed a few people, threw on a bit of face paint to fit into my pseudo ego and hit the streets again

He isn't a model you know!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2008)

The Joker in the comics was permanently white all over his body.  That was about the one thing that the Burton Joker got right.  Otherwise this is much better.


----------



## wishface (May 6, 2008)

I wonder what the movie Joker's origin will be?


----------



## elevendayempire (May 6, 2008)

Shitting piss, they're cutting the Joker from the third film instead of recasting.


----------



## Woollyredhat (May 6, 2008)

The question is, if Heath Ledger did a brillant take on Joker, which from the trailer and his past perfomance is quite possible, would you risk having an actor who doesn't play it quite as good or make room for another baddy with another slant?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2008)




----------



## May Kasahara (May 9, 2008)

Agh, I'm too excited to wait!

BTW RenegadeDog, I love your new tagline


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2008)

Apparently the two face image is an artwork version which is pretty close to how he will look in the film.  Close enough that warners have asked it to be pulled from various sites.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> BTW RenegadeDog, I love your new tagline


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2008)

Bump!

Just over a month to go!


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 7, 2008)

soooooooooooooooo excited about this i cant wait...  *hyperventilates*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2008)

I should ask Editor to retitle the thread to "The Dark Knight".

I can't have someone come along and start one at the last minute after all the work I've put into this


----------



## onthebrightside (Jun 7, 2008)

Burton's Batman is still in my opinion the quintessential superhero film, but I have to admit that this has got me all weak at the knees. I need to find a top quality cinema to see this in the first week.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2008)

onthebrightside said:


> Burton's Batman is still in my opinion the quintessential superhero film, but I have to admit that this has got me all weak at the knees. I need to find a top quality cinema to see this in the first week.



I still think Burton's two films are decent, but Batman Begins was superior IMO and this appears as if it will be even better (better villain, better Rachel, no Goyer scripting, and the second in a trilogy is usually the best).

I'm so so so so so happy I'm going to be back in the UK when this comes out.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm going to the earliest screening in the day, the 10am or 11am show. NO-ONE goes to that showing. It's quiet, it's clear - it's perfect


----------



## onthebrightside (Jun 7, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I still think Burton's two films are decent, but Batman Begins was superior IMO...



I really liked it, but the long drawn out schmaltzy beginning could have been cropped to ten minuted and the film would have been all the better for it. I was beginning to lose patience with it's matrixesque posturing but I'm very glad I persevered.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2008)

Interesting, I found the pacing almost perfect...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 24, 2008)

Someone on Rotten Tomatoes claims to have seen the film, and writes:



> He's the hero when Gotham needs one - thanklessly fighting the evil that all of us fear; but that we all have within us. When necessary he will turn and take the blame for all that has gone wrong. He is whatever the city needs him to be. He is unflinching and uncorruptable. He is Batman.
> 
> This theme runs throughout The Dark Knight - which is, the darkest, unforgiving Batman movie I have ever seen - and Christopher Nolan's masterpiece. We either die the hero, or live to see ourselves become the villian.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 24, 2008)

Horrible review, can't stand the last bit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, not sure whether it's a studio exec trying to talk the film up or not...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2008)

How many cliches can you shoehorn into one review?


I wish they'd hurry up and release it now


----------



## g force (Jun 24, 2008)

A truly horrific fan-boy review; heads you live tails you die


----------



## The Groke (Jun 24, 2008)

Reckon that is a fake review anyway.

There is nothing in there that you couldn't have got from the trailers and pre-movie hype.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2008)

reviews are fairly pointless...


----------



## 8den (Jun 24, 2008)

> There is just a scant of CGI to be seen throughout



It's also utter bullshit, two visual effects house in london have been working away for months on the CGI.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 24, 2008)

8den said:


> It's also utter bullshit, two visual effects house in london have been working away for months on the CGI.


I do love it when people buy into the "no CGI" hype on modern films.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 24, 2008)

Batman Begins did have relatively little compared with most of these big action films today, though.  In fact IIRC the only CGI was the monorail...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2008)

i think it's more CGI used subtly so it's not as obvious...

also what you count as cgi...


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyway, fuck all this, here's the Joker:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2008)

*fappage*


----------



## Balbi (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not watching ANY preview stuff. Not reading the inevitable media onslaught starting soon.

I'm going in with nowt but popcorn and a bucket of cola.....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree that these kinds of posts don't really mean that much, but it passes the time... this was from superherohype:



> Yes it happened. A bunch of undeserving knobs saw TDK this week!
> 
> It happened in Burbank at the request of an industry big wig in preparation for the marketing onslaught that will accompany TDK. Big wig needs to see the film to do his job effectively. The screening was for someone who will be known as 'The Chin" and his cohorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 25, 2008)

One month to go!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 25, 2008)

Is the UK release on the 18th July?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 25, 2008)

No it's the 26th I think


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 25, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Anyway, fuck all this, here's the Joker:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2008)

Balbi said:


> I'm not watching ANY preview stuff. Not reading the inevitable media onslaught starting soon.
> 
> I'm going in with nowt but popcorn and a bucket of cola.....



Yup I'm doing the same, did that with BB and a few other films I really wanted to see. It's the best way.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> No it's the 26th I think



What!?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 25, 2008)

I may be hallucinating... I'm sure I read somewhere that it was coming out a week later in blighty...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 25, 2008)

25th July in the UK.

I'm just waiting for tickets to the IMAX to go on sale


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, and I'm also taking the head in the sand approach, so liberal use of the spoiler code please!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's a good official review of the film from Rolling Stone.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Here's a good official review of the film from Rolling Stone.


Contains a mighty hint. Not suitable for spoiler fearing men.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> Dark Knight at the IMAX


 Tickets are on sale now! The 20:30 screening is already pretty much sold out (the best seats anyway). I'm hopefully gonna go to the 23:30 screening, but waiting for a mate to get back to me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> Tickets are on sale now! The 20:30 screening is already pretty much sold out (the best seats anyway). I'm hopefully gonna go to the 23:30 screening, but waiting for a mate to get back to me



I clicked and got:



> The web server is currently very busy.  Please try again shortly.



Heh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 1, 2008)

I got that first time, but switched screenings and was fine 

Decided to get two tickets anyway, if my mate can't make it I'm pretty sure I'll be able to find someone else who wants to come. My brother if no-one else probably.

Proper excited about this now, but trying to go in as green as possible, so liberal use of the spoiler code please!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> 25th July in the UK.
> 
> I'm just waiting for tickets to the IMAX to go on sale


 
I saw Batman Begins on IMAX in Canada.

It was awesome.

I really want to see this one on IMAX now that you've mentioned it damn you.

Considers another trip to Canada if London is all booked up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 1, 2008)

They're screening it a shitload of times, I'm pretty sure you've still got a fair bit of time before they _all_ sell out (if they do at all).

My mate is in, we're off to see the Joker 

And that bloke in the rubber


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> They're screening it a shitload of times, I'm pretty sure you've still got a fair bit of time before they _all_ sell out (if they do at all).
> 
> My mate is in, we're off to see the Joker
> 
> And that bloke in the rubber


 
I need to txt some London mates then and see if they fancy it / have floor space.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm hoping that now I'm back in London I'll be able to, over time, gather a core group of cinema fans, so that when something like this happens I can say "round up the usual suspects", at which point I will probably be the coolest I've ever been


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 1, 2008)

Jesus wept, they've sold out all the decent tickets for Thursday/Friday _already_. I've ended up with the Saturday at 5:15 - only way I could get a middle-of-the-back-row seat...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not sure exactly when the went on sale but I'm pretty sure I checked the site in the last couple of days so they went pretty fast.

It's a little difficult as I've never been to the IMAX before so don't know the dimensions (apart from "IT'S FUCKING HUUUUUGE" ), so just went for middle and middle, in row J.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 1, 2008)

Hate to say it, but... for a narrative film you're better off going as far back and as close to the centre as you can get. The reason being that the massive screen tends to overwhelm you (a bit like sitting in the front row of a regular cinema). That's fine for IMAX documentaries, which are _meant_ to immerse you in the picture. But for a regular, narrative movie, you want to be able to see the whole frame, not just the pores on Christian Bale's chin.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh balls. I thought they'd start the seating a fair way from the screen to account for this. We're 6 rows from the back, how does that sound?


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh balls. I thought they'd start the seating a fair way from the screen to account for this. We're 6 rows from the back, how does that sound?


Yeah, you should be okay there.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 1, 2008)

he he, why do I think you're sugarcoating that? 

Ah well, we'll see what we get and it's hardly like we won't be able to see it again


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 2, 2008)

New poster:

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=46464


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 2, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Hate to say it, but... for a narrative film you're better off going as far back and as close to the centre as you can get. The reason being that the massive screen tends to overwhelm you (a bit like sitting in the front row of a regular cinema). That's fine for IMAX documentaries, which are _meant_ to immerse you in the picture. But for a regular, narrative movie, you want to be able to see the whole frame, not just the pores on Christian Bale's chin.





very true , i went to see BBegins at the imax in Manc ( 2nd veiwing!! ) and sat about 6 rows from the freont and it was far too big for me


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 4, 2008)

Epic LOL:

http://my.spill.com/profiles/blog/show?id=947994:BlogPost:355506


----------



## Augie March (Jul 4, 2008)

GENERAL: But which one of the internets do we hack?

BRUCE: All of them.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 18, 2008)

Woohoo!

Our "Gold Class" tickets are booked for next Friday night, 9.30pm.

Good to see that this one won't be suffering the usual Dubai delays.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2008)

Tickets booked for the 8.55 showing at Leicester Sq next Friday!!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2008)

I was just in Comet looking at a HD telly and a big trailery thing came on. I ran away and hid by the fridges


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2008)

Found the perfect converse sneakers for the Joker fan, but can only find them in size 4 for girlies 


Swarfega said:


> Our "Gold Class" tickets are booked for next Friday night, 9.30pm.


 What's a "Gold Class" ticket


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jul 19, 2008)

Everything about this movie is wow. From the artwork( which is stunning, elevendayempire's link depicts a brillant promo picture), to the cinematography that we've seen in the trailers, is brillant.

It's eerie and I know the storyline will be immense.

The reason why this film will be the best of the year, is because those involved in the production aren't solely making it to bring in the big bucks. 

Sure, it's a motive, but the end product will be that of dedication and love for what they're doing, rather than another hollywood movie  hat appeals to the cinematically challenged, who couldn't notice a good movie if it was staring at them in the highest definiton on the biggest screen. A lot of these movies are like this, it's alright every now and then, but the standards have dropped quite a lot for some time.

So rather than just something visually appealing, it's actually going to be a movie that truly excites you, to the point that every other person and thing in the cinema becomes irrelevant, and quite importantly, great acting. I can't wait to see Heath play his maniac Joker.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd just like to say that I cannot fucking wait to see this film. It's like the time the first lord of the rings movie came out; only the dark knight is _not_ going to turn out to be a total fucking abomination


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jul 19, 2008)

And hopefully, it won't go on and on and on and on and on  and on and on and on and on and on , ad finitum.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 20, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> What's a "Gold Class" ticket



Over 18's only, massive, uber-comfy, fully-reclining leather-lazy-boy style chairs, small number of overall seats, waiter service throughout film.

No booze though unfortunately.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2008)

This is gonna be great isn't it?

I loved Batman Begins and Christian Bale is just rocking as an actor right now. 

9.7/10 on IMDB as well!!!! 
I know it is flavour of the month but that puts it above The Godfather in their Top Movies poll. 

 x 100000000s


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Over 18's only, massive, uber-comfy, fully-reclining leather-lazy-boy style chairs, small number of overall seats, waiter service throughout film.


 Ooooh  Though I think I'd get a bit annoyed if waiter's kept flying round to serve people, and asking me if "everything was alright"  



Badgers said:


> 9.7/10 on IMDB as well!!!!
> I know it is flavour of the month but that puts it above The Godfather in their Top Movies poll.


 Oh that's just silly! I really hate people rating a movie they _*haven't even seen yet*_


----------



## Maltin (Jul 20, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh that's just silly! I really hate people rating a movie they _*haven't even seen yet*_


The film has grossed over $100 million in the US alone and is playing in about 17 territories. You don't reckon that 24,000 people could have seen it already?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah! 

Ok, so I forgot it's already been released Stateside 

Still happens tho


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2008)

*sigh*

The evil, terrorism funding, lawless scum of the internet (oh how i love them) have gotten a camera copy of the Dark Knight online, the great conundrum: See the film  in moderate to poor quality now and then see it in beautiful big screen friday / saturday. Or just wait...


----------



## The Groke (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^^^^


How can there be any other option than "wait"?



I could understand your dilemma a bit more if a DVD screener had appeared online, but a cam-job?

pur-lease......cams reek of arse.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2008)

i dont think ive been this excited about a film in a long long time , if im off work still i shall be there at the very first showing on thursday


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 21, 2008)

Bastards, all. I could only get decent IMAX tickets for the Saturday. In order to sate my appetite, I've been watching tangentially-related films all week; The Prestige, Insomnia, Thank You For Smoking... Heat and The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance (the two films said to be most influential on The Dark Knight) are up next...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2008)

anyone eklse seen ' Gotham Knight ' ?
its 6 animated shorts that bridge the gap between BB and the dark knight , watched it the other day and its quite good ( kinda reminded me of those catoons the matrix did before the travesty thast was the 2nd and 3rd in the trilogy!! )


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 21, 2008)

yay. 

i saw the film. no spoilers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2008)

does it live up to the hype iyo?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 21, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> does it live up to the hype iyo?



imo, yes it does...it was great, bittersweet of course, but it stands as a shining swan song for heath ledger.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 21, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> anyone eklse seen ' Gotham Knight ' ?
> its 6 animated shorts that bridge the gap between BB and the dark knight , watched it the other day and its quite good ( kinda reminded me of those catoons the matrix did before the travesty thast was the 2nd and 3rd in the trilogy!! )


Haven't seen it yet, but from what I've heard it doesn't really sit very easily in the Batman Begins/The Dark Knight universe; it's a bit too unrealistic. I get the feeling they had this Batman anime project in the pipeline and decided to tie it to The Dark Knight as a marketing opportunity.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> anyone eklse seen ' Gotham Knight ' ?
> its 6 animated shorts that bridge the gap between BB and the dark knight , watched it the other day and its quite good ( kinda reminded me of those catoons the matrix did before the travesty thast was the 2nd and 3rd in the trilogy!! )



Is it online anywhere? Would love to see it...yeah the Animatrix were pretty damn cool and far better than the rubbish sequels...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 21, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Is it online anywhere? Would love to see it...yeah the Animatrix were pretty damn cool and far better than the rubbish sequels...



if you 'do' torrents....

http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4264899/Batman_-_Gotham_Knight_[2008]_[Eng]_[MP3]_[DVDrip-M333]-FLAWL3SS


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> *sigh*
> 
> The evil, terrorism funding, lawless scum of the internet (oh how i love them) have gotten a camera copy of the Dark Knight online, the great conundrum: See the film  in moderate to poor quality now and then see it in beautiful big screen friday / saturday. Or just wait...



I wouldn't watch this one on a crappy cam copy personally...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> The evil, terrorism funding, lawless scum of the internet (oh how i love them) have gotten a camera copy of the Dark Knight online, the great conundrum: See the film  in moderate to poor quality now and then see it in beautiful big screen friday / saturday. Or just wait...


*WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> if you 'do' torrents....
> 
> http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4264899/Batman_-_Gotham_Knight_[2008]_[Eng]_[MP3]_[DVDrip-M333]-FLAWL3SS



Gah, nah don't do torrents...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, waiting. Going to see it with the other half on friday at lunchtime.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 21, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I wouldn't watch this one on a crappy cam copy personally...


Yeah, in this case I'd say wait. Maybe if it was a screener, but definitely not a shitty cam copy.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but from what I've heard it doesn't really sit very easily in the Batman Begins/The Dark Knight universe; it's a bit too unrealistic.


Some people are saying the same about the movie too - see here (no spoilers).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2008)

i was in leicester sq around 2 ish when they were preparing for the premiere , if id known the cast were going to turn up in a batmobile i would have stayed , however there were so many peeps dressed up as bats / joker i was a bit scared about how obsessive the fans are!!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> anyone eklse seen ' Gotham Knight ' ?
> its 6 animated shorts that bridge the gap between BB and the dark knight , watched it the other day and its quite good ( kinda reminded me of those catoons the matrix did before the travesty thast was the 2nd and 3rd in the trilogy!! )





elevendayempire;7791987]Haven't seen it yet said:


> Some people are saying the same about the movie too - see here (no spoilers).


 I watched it the other night and thought it wasn't too bad, at turns fairly interesting and fun.

I don't know exactly how closley it's supposed to link up with BB/TDK but I took it more as an experiment in different interpretations of a theme (i.e. the Batman from BB and TDK). There were a couple of recurring characters, but players who probably won't feature _heavily_ in TDK but might play a part.

I don't think it was supposed to be a direct link between the two, ala the Clone Wars, but more akin to the Animatrix (with which it will draw many comparisons for obvious reasons), in that the people involved were given a basic remit and then allowed to play around within that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2008)

true LC , but there were direct references to BB in the story with the scarecrow , but on the whole you seem to have it spot on


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, like I said I think it's supposed to fit within that universe, and so will have references to it, but it's different people's interpretations and approaches to that universe.

I quite like all that stuff really, same reason I liked the Animatrix bunch, even if I didn't like all the individual elements.

Wonder if there are any other film franchises that this sort of thing would work with...


----------



## KA8 (Jul 21, 2008)

Every Batman film has been a disappointment. Jack Nicolson's over acting, the cartoony sets in Batman Return's, the joel shcumacher nonsense and the daft ninja subplot to batman begins. Batman returns caught the atmosphere how I imagine it closest.


----------



## qoidjgf (Jul 22, 2008)

thought the makeup did a great job on the new joker.
it's haunting.


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 22, 2008)

Saw Batman Returns on Sky t'other night. Thought it was really good.. definitely can't wait to see the new one..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2008)

KA8 said:


> the daft ninja subplot to batman begins.



gonna sound very geeky here , but the daft ninja subplot is actually very close to the comics , ever read ' year one ? ' also if you come forward to the ' knightfall ' story arc from about 14yrs ago he goes back to another ex-ninja trainer.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Some people are saying the same about the movie too - see here (no spoilers).



Pretty titchy minority though isn't it...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2008)

KA8 said:


> Every Batman film has been a disappointment. Jack Nicolson's over acting, the cartoony sets in Batman Return's, the joel shcumacher nonsense and the *daft ninja subplot to batman begins. *Batman returns caught the atmosphere how I imagine it closest.



Any film with ninjas in is automatically cool.

Except Ninja Academy of course!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2008)

oh god im really ashamed of myself , was looking at the poll results thinking who could have said ' Nay ' and found my name there , must have been a mistake !!!


----------



## T & P (Jul 22, 2008)

So who's going to provide the first U75 review? Anyone going to watch it at the Ritzy on Wednesday?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2008)

cant get tickets however i have booked for the 10am showing on Thursday morning !!!!


Mighty Aphrodite has seen it already and said it does live up to the hype , so please MA a spoiler free review pulease


----------



## Nixon (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah id give him one..that's why his lipsticks all smeared  Slutty Joker..he he.I like the new image.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2008)

The Daily Wail gives it 2 stars and says it condones terrorism!!!



What a bunch of twonks!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2008)

only in the hate eh ?

if the sadness of it all wasnt so funny id get pissed off


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2008)

It must be great living in their simplistic world of black and white...

Still, that's Nolan for you.  His films are rarely morally simple.  The prestige is one of the most brilliantly ambiguous major films I think I've ever seen.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2008)

ive just read that review , not only must it been written by an 80 year old but it also contains a few spoliers that i was trying to avoid GRRRRR


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2008)

just looked up Chris Tookey - the reviewer on Wiki and it would appear that he is 58 , so im not really surprised he didnt like it


----------



## T & P (Jul 22, 2008)

Last time I checked on Rotten Tomatoes it had something absurd like 94% positive reviews so you'll hardly see a film more universally acclaimed than this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2008)

*                     Batman star held over 'assault'*




> *Batman star Christian Bale has been arrested by detectives investigating claims he assaulted two family members.*
> 
> A Metropolitan Police spokesman said a 34-year-old man had been arrested in connection with an allegation of assault, and remained in custody.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2008)

Just read that too.... 

Slightly vague story though?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 22, 2008)

eye witness photo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2008)

Win  ^ ^


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2008)

i reckon they tried to get some money from  him , he said no way and now they are trying to get him done !! ( just speculation mind !! )


----------



## girasol (Jul 22, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> *                     Batman star held over 'assault'*



I'm not one for believing in curses/bad luck, but this film is a good candidate for nomination for people who believe in them 

I'm not even going to watch it in case it rubs off on me 

... maybe his mum and sis thought the film was a bit rubbish and he didn't take criticism very well?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2008)

thing is , i doubt it will do him much harm ( unless he gets jailed for it )


----------



## mk12 (Jul 22, 2008)

It has a rating of 9.5 on imdb, and it's currently rated as the best film of all time.

91,000 votes so far...


----------



## The Groke (Jul 23, 2008)

mk12 said:


> It has a rating of 9.5 on imdb, and it's currently rated as the best film of all time.
> 
> 91,000 votes so far...



A lot of big "AAA" releases do this though - usually takes a good few months or more for it to settle down a bit to a more balanced score.

Mind you, judging by the forums and a large portion of the reviews, most of the denizens of IMDB are a bunch of dribbling morons and I doubt their opinion on _anything_ counts for much.


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jul 23, 2008)

To make this the bestest best movie, they should have had a cameo for Adam West, in all his absurbity!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 24, 2008)

Woollyredhat said:


> To make this the bestest best movie, they should have had a cameo for Adam West, in all his absurbity!


 No spoilers!!


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jul 24, 2008)

Ma Lord, that was not a spoiler!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 24, 2008)

I know, I was humourously implying that it _was_ a spoiler because Adam West did in fact feature in TDK (which, as far as I'm aware, he does not really).

Apparently I missed the mark. Again 

In other news: I'll be watching it this time tomorrow


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought for a second that he did indeed feature in it and was getting excited!

Can't see this today because I have to go away, bugger! All the previews were completely booked out. 
Hope you enjoy it!

Anyway, while I like these batmobiles, you can't beat the Batman forever model, simply brillant.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm off in to town now, when I get back I'll have seen The Dark Knight.

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 24, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> A lot of big "AAA" releases do this though - usually takes a good few months or more for it to settle down a bit to a more balanced score.
> 
> Mind you, judging by the forums and a large portion of the reviews, most of the denizens of IMDB are a bunch of dribbling morons and I doubt their opinion on _anything_ counts for much.



And you also get the people who just go on and give 1 to all the really good films just to be annoying.

That said, I frequently go on hot or not and give 1 to all the good looking people, so what do I know


----------

